# diafonia



## nemesaiko (Oct 29, 2006)

me podrian esplicar que cosa es diafonia


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 1, 2006)

En Telecomunicación, se dice que entre dos circuitos existe diafonía, denominada en inglés Crosstalk (XT), cuando parte de las señales presentes en uno de ellos, considerado perturbador, aparece en el otro, considerado perturbado.
La diafonía, en el caso de cables de pares trenzados se presenta generalmente debido a acoplamientos magnéticos entre los elementos que componen los circuitos perturbador y perturbado o como consecuencia de desequilibrios de admitancia entre los hilos de ambos circuitos. La diafonía se mide como la atenuación existente entre el circuito perturbador y el perturbado, por lo que también se denomina atenuación de diafonía.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diafonía

Saludos.


----------

